# TPU Motor Club



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

TPU Motor Club:

Lets talk cars, motorcycles, engines, racing...

2002 WR250F (found it new just a few months ago) and my 2001 KX250








Some Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/user/Mediocre80
(My older brother on the '97 XR250, the KTM is my in-law's)

Anyone that can tell me how to do thumbnails.....  +1


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

*curses his 08/15 corsa* Oh well at least it totally dominates in traffic light drag races :lol: 106hp powering not even 900kg, it's a lil rocket. It vibrates alarmingly at 160+ km/h tho. Have this car since November 07, will drive it till march '10. Then its one year military service, and then I want a new car^^


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

My buddy had a VW golf in highschool, that 90 hp car used to fly 

Might want to check ur tire balance for the vibration, 160kpm is about 100 mph and it shouldn't shake TOO bad

Any mods to it? Cold air or K&N filter at least? Let it breathe 


EDIT: 'My buddy' is the one that's on the KX250 in the youtube videos....10yrs later he's still making up for high school grudges lol


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

I don't have a car since I don't have my license but I'm studying to get it then I get to drive my mam's car lol, a shitty underpowered Skoda Octavia! Convincing her to get the new Mitsubishi Lancer though then I can mod it and put an Evo X body kit on it


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> My buddy had a VW golf in highschool, that 90 hp car used to fly
> 
> Might want to check ur tire balance for the vibration, 160kpm is about 100 mph and it shouldn't shake TOO bad
> 
> ...



That car is ten years old ans has done 230000 kilometers, a bit more than 40k by me just in the past year. And with my driving style it's a wonder its still alive

No mods done. I simply lack the knowledge of doing stuff like this


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

Bah its easy! Same as computer, u just take ur time go to forums and follow directions...

Oh and use the right tools! (sometimes they cost more than the parts)...lemmie see if I can find the install guide for the K&N on my car (it really is easy)....oil changes, brakes, intake (even some exahust), are all pretty easy

Good luck Dave with ur license, i've heard it's A LOT tougher to get ur license in Europe


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Bah its easy! Same as computer, u just take ur time go to forums and follow directions...
> 
> Oh and use the right tools! (sometimes they cost more than the parts)...lemmie see if I can find the install guide for the K&N on my car (it really is easy)....oil changes, brakes, intake (even some exahust), are all pretty easy
> 
> Good luck Dave with ur license, i've heard it's A LOT tougher to get ur license in Europe



Took me over a year and close to ten grand to get my license.

1. Take first aid course & certificate
2. Take theoretical test % certificate
3. Take driving lessons
4. Take exam one - fail
5. Take exam two - fail
6. Move to other canton and take more driving lesson since it became apparent that the driving instructor chick I had first sucked ass
7. Take exam three - pass


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow, yeah I heard they were tough and expensive....

All you have to do around here is aviod anything that even resembles an accident, parallel park behind 1 car (not between 2, just behind a single car), do a u-turn in an empty driveway, and then you pass....$60 LOL

EDIT: But the process is: Pay $60 and take a written test on the spot. Pass written test and get driving permit w/picture, while u r there, schedule a road test. Take a 10hr class, then take the road test described above. LOL Insurance for new drivers is REALLY expensive though ($1000+ usually)

Motorcycle test is separate and more difficult (circles and figure 8's on a 1-way street isn't easy)


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

Well to get my licence I just have to pass the theory test and to do that I just need to get 35 out of 40 questions right then I can drive lol, have to wait at least 6 months after getting my provisional license til I can do my driving test and get a full license which just means I can drive on motorways and don't need a full license passenger with me lol.

I'll be applying for the theory test this week, I'll probably take it in 2-3 weeks and it just takes 2-3 days for them to send out the license. I'd like to be able to drift but I don't know if I'll be able to attend ProDrift Academy this year, they do it around September, I probably won't be ready for that and it costs €300 for the 1 day so I wouldn't want to waste it. I dunno, I might be able to drive well by then who knows lol.

As for my own car, pffft, I'm looking at Japanese cars but they all have something wrong with them. The cars themselves are good condition and all that and good price but the tax/insurance or something is a killer. I've looked at the AE86 Corolla but they're pretty pricey, the Nissan 350Z engine is too big, I'd never get insurance of be able to afford the 3.5L engine, the Sylvia I looked at had insurance of €1,800 a year and that was without mentioning it had a turbo, and the beauty Mazda RX-8 only has 20 miles per gallon (UK) but, 1.3L 250BHP engine...fuck it lol, you only live once lol. Now where to get 10 grand lol.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

lol my written test (12 yrs ago) as 15 out of 20 questions lol (see edit above as well)

As for the money...buy a car that needs work, insure it, and upgrade without telling insurance  just don't expect them to cover ur $5,000 motor if something happens lol.

But it takes a JOB , a little savings, and sometimes junkyard parts...

oh and in the case of drifting...tires


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Wow, yeah I heard they were tough and expensive....
> 
> All you have to do around here is aviod anything that even resembles an accident, parallel park behind 1 car (not between 2, just behind a single car), do a u-turn in an empty driveway, and then you pass....$60 LOL
> 
> ...



So no driving in a city with actual traffic? Drving as a student in Bern (where I lived back then and started) is tricky. There are things like three-lane roundabouts with tramways, traffic lights and crosswalks. Yay to that. Third exam I took in Schaffhausen. And compared to Bern, it was massively easier


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

Tax isn't that big of a deal since the engine of the RX-8 is just a 1.3L, but the insurance is gonna suck since I'm only 17 and no matter how good of a driver you are, if you're under 25 they just give you the finger and charge a crap load more :shadedshu

But, the good thing about getting a used RX-8 is it only came out in 2004 and since the MPG is pretty crappy they're all pretty new and have low mileage, only thing I need to do is get the 6 speed manual instead of the 5 speed manual. 6 speed is around 245bhp and the 5 speed is around 190bhp, but stilll 190bhp isn't bad considering my mam's Skoda Octavia (which is a very big car) has like 109bhp and so does the Mitsubishi Lancer. The RX-8 is also kitted out, nice racing style seats and all other neat extras.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> So no driving in a city with actual traffic? Drving as a student in Bern (where I lived back then and started) is tricky. There are things like three-lane roundabouts with tramways, traffic lights and crosswalks. Yay to that. Third exam I took in Schaffhausen. And compared to Bern, it was massively easier



The final road test was in traffic, but you could get away with no actual road driving until ur test. 
Depending on the area, you may not have to be out in traffic, think a state in the northeast the drivers are closed course around cones...and they get a license 

I started out in a residental area, went about 300 yrds, did my parallel and u-turn, drove around the block to where we started, and got my license



DaveK said:


> Tax isn't that big of a deal since the engine of the RX-8 is just a 1.3L, but the insurance is gonna suck since I'm only 17 and no matter how good of a driver you are, if you're under 25 they just give you the finger and charge a crap load more :shadedshu



Same in US, anything that RESEMBLES a sports car is $2000+ until ur 25 (or married )
BUT, you can buy something that isn't USUALLY a sports car and tweak it....finding that car is a bit more challenging


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 19, 2009)

i changed my (g/f's car) oil yesterday


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> The final road test was in traffic, but you could get away with no actual road driving until ur test.
> Depending on the area, you may not have to be out in traffic, think a state in the northeast the drivers are closed course around cones...and they get a license
> 
> I started out in a residental area, went about 300 yrds, did my parallel and u-turn, drove around the block to where we started, and got my license



Here its at least one hour of traffic driving. Driving backwards around a turn on a heavily trafficed intersection? Absolutely. Intructors trying to lurk you into places you shouldn't drive? Absolutely. Instructors taking the metering rule to determine if you are absolutely in the middle of the parking spot and parallel and holler at you if you are two centimeters more to the right? Absolutley. That's what I had go to thru. At least I drive since two years without an accident.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> i changed my (g/f's car) oil yesterday


Did she pay you?


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Here its at least one hour of traffic driving. Driving backwards around a turn on a heavily trafficed intersection? Absolutely. Intructors trying to lurk you into places you shouldn't drive? Absolutely. Instructors taking the metering rule to determine if you are absolutely in the middle of the parking spot and parallel and holler at you if you are two centimeters more to the right? Absolutley. That's what I had go to thru. At least I drive since two years without an accident.



Lol, I rolled a van within 6months of getting my license.

None of that stuff for our tests though...I think they should, some kids honestly don't know how to drive (i didn't )


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

Another thing about the RX-8, most of them are in either Northern Ireland or the UK, so it might be hard to find one, they're also mostly in red which I don't really like lol.


----------



## MRCL (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Lol, I rolled a van within 6months of getting my license.
> 
> None of that stuff for our tests though...I think they should, some kids honestly don't know how to drive (i didn't )



Here is the problem that nobody drives as they have learned. At least I don't

Yesterday I was at a course. Mandatory course, so I can keep my license. New stuff, since three years every driving newb has to do this. Costs 350 bucks and you learn NOTHING.

The second course is even worse. THere you'll be accompanied by three other participants, and after driving in the city a bit, they tell you how they felt. I mean  

I took a skid control course tho, suggested by insurance. That was fun! And I actually learned something. And I have to pay less insurance now


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Another thing about the RX-8, most of them are in either Northern Ireland or the UK, so it might be hard to find one, they're also mostly in red which I don't really like lol.



Paint isn't that bad either. You could probably rent a decent air compressor and buy a good air gun....other than that you just need the right weather

What some ppl do around here is insure it under their parents and just add the new license as an 'occassional' driver on that vehicle, not as the primary driver


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

The crew is here to help remodel my bathroom, I'll bbl


----------



## DaveK (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Paint isn't that bad either. You could probably rent a decent air compressor and buy a good air gun....other than that you just need the right weather
> 
> What some ppl do around here is insure it under their parents and just add the new license as an 'occassional' driver on that vehicle, not as the primary driver



Yeah, my mam would get me insured as a second driver on her car, it adds like 50% to her insurance but that's not bad, also helps my insurance because they ask if you've been a named driver.

Just looked at RX-8s again, a lot of them are up north, it would be a pretty long drive, but it can be done. None of them are over 50,000 miles, they all seem to have nice features. Heated and electric seats, heated mirrors, 6 cd changer, 17/18" alloys which I'd replace with lighter ones, air con and so on, so you get a pretty good car lol.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

i gots an 05 pontiac sunfire with a 2.2L ecotec in it


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Did she pay you?




Wednesday evening


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

cdawall said:


> i gots an 05 pontiac sunfire with a 2.2L ecotec in it



Lol, do anything to it? Those are fairly light cars could probably get it moving pretty well. I love the ecotec in my saturn. Paired with the 5-speed its a lot of fun to drive



DaveK said:


> Yeah, my mam would get me insured as a second driver on her car, it adds like 50% to her insurance but that's not bad, also helps my insurance because they ask if you've been a named driver.
> 
> Just looked at RX-8s again, a lot of them are up north, it would be a pretty long drive, but it can be done. None of them are over 50,000 miles, they all seem to have nice features. Heated and electric seats, heated mirrors, 6 cd changer, 17/18" alloys which I'd replace with lighter ones, air con and so on, so you get a pretty good car lol.



Sound like some pretty sweet cars


----------



## cdawall (Apr 19, 2009)

Mediocre said:


> Lol, do anything to it? Those are fairly light cars could probably get it moving pretty well. I love the ecotec in my saturn. Paired with the 5-speed its a lot of fun to drive
> 
> 
> 
> Sound like some pretty sweet cars



its a work in progress going to do some fun things to it


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 19, 2009)

Just stay away from the stick-on stuff. IE those fake ass hood scoops that just stick on. For the love of pete at least cut your hood out so they do SOMETHING lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Can I put pictures up of my scooter when I get it? 

I was hoping to pass my driving test and get a punto or a cinquecento, something small, however Im pulling insurance quotes of £2000, and a 50cc scooter will cost £600 ish for the bike + insurance, its a no brainer really.


----------



## DaveK (Apr 22, 2009)

I'd like to get a bike as they're cheaper than cars and also cheaper to run. They're awesome, wouldn't get a scooter/moped though. My only option on a provisional license though is a Honda CBR125, 125cc engine. It's a small bike and isn't very fast. Not for a fat ass like me who is also 6' 4" lol. I really like the CBR600RR though, amazing looking bike and I bet it goes nice and fast too 









Was lookin at RX-8 vids on YouTube, one was turbocharged. Mmm blowoff valve *

*I don't really know much about car mods, parts and all that, but like PCs, I'd like to because I'd most likely be customizing my cars  Anyone care to shed light on what parts I'd need for a turbo and blowoff valve? Cos man, I love that hiss and a boost gauge looks awesome lol I wonder can you drift in a stock RX-8 lol, Flat Eric's (Irish drifer) AE86 Corolla is around 250bhp, same as the 6 speed RX-8 lol. Not too sure, but I think the RX-8 comes with a limited slip diff.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 24, 2009)

That CBR is a sweet bike. Definitely fast lol. Although at 6'4" u'd out-grow that bike in a year. I'm 160lb soaking wet and it's barely fast enough for me lol. My brother is a senior instructor/board member at a pretty big road racing school. Bastard gets a new bike every year to take home and 'get accustomed' to it 

All I know about turbo is it gets hooked to the exhaust rather than the intake (supercharger)...and I know less about drifting lol


----------



## hoss331 (Apr 24, 2009)

I drive on 02 Harley F150 with some bolt ons for about 13psi of boost and an 03 TT Cobra with a built stroker and GT35Rs. Theres some more pics of the build up here http://www.fquick.com/Hoss302.


----------



## Mediocre (Apr 24, 2009)

^^drool^^

no...other...words...

lol


----------



## MRCL (Jul 6, 2009)

This club needs revival. Time to say goodby to my precious Corsa soon  It won't survive the winter with its motor age...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mazda RX7 88


here is a front end pic

shes a droptop 
short shift
short throw
5 speed
lowered shes like 2" from the ground


----------



## DaveK (Jul 6, 2009)

That's a lot of KM. Anyone know what the limit would be for buying a used car KM wise? My mam has 12,000 on her car and it's just over a year old, she's not really happy about the idea of getting a car with like 45,000km on it even though it should be fine, business cars always have over 100k on them, is there any problems if a car has like 100,000km?

She doesn't want to get a car less than 2008 even though there's absolutely no reason not to, she sold a 2006 Skoda Octavia for a 2008 Skoda Octavia, there was absolutely nothing wrong with the 2006, 2008 is pretty much the same except the stereo and alarm aren't as good in the 2006 and probably had fuck all mileage on it.

I'm trying to get her to get a 2008 Lancer because that car is just a beauty.

She's not a big fan of getting a smaller car either like the Opel Astra, all she really needs is 4 door/5 door, a decent boot. Not a bloody huge car like the Octavia, the Lancer is actually bigger than the Octavia but that's a different story, the Lancer is pornographic, art on wheels.

She wanted a Civic but the Lancer is better spec, now she's looking at a Focus. She even called up a dealership about the Focus without consulting me. I had to practically beg her to put air in her tires after explaining to her they were one of the causes for her bad fuel economy.

:shadedshu

2006 1.6 Impreza with the WRX body kit on it for around €15,000 and less than 50,000km and she probably won't even think about looking at it. I'm sick of that bloody Octavia, shitty piece of shit Czech car, Skoda to me are right up there with those shitty Korean cars like Hyundai and Kia, give me quality Japanese or European car any day.

That's why I want the Lancer so bad, besides the fact it looks amazing, it's a brand. Everyone knows Mitsubishi and it's a known name, Skoda is a cheapo car manufacturer and isn't going to turn heads.

Not only that, when I get a licence I'll be the one driving, I don't want to be seen driving a fucking Skoda, a Lancer on the other hand yes please.


----------



## MRCL (Jul 6, 2009)

I bought it with 170k 15 months ago. It was never intended to last longer than two years. I made over 40k km in a year, tell that your mom and her 12k 

Anything under 80k is fine imho if you aren't driving that much (I drive minimum two hours a day, thats a lot) and you want your vehicle to last some years.


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 6, 2009)

hoss331 said:


> I drive on 02 Harley F150 with some bolt ons for about 13psi of boost and an 03 TT Cobra with a built stroker and GT35Rs. Theres some more pics of the build up here http://www.fquick.com/Hoss302.




Dude-  Damn nice car man!

I have a 2001 Mustang GT convt. along with several other toys


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

My Escort ZX2


----------



## MRCL (Jul 6, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> My Escort ZX2
> 
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/EscortZX2-1.jpg



Lousy American laws allowing kids to drive:shadedshu
I wanted a car with 16 too, I even could use it god damnit


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Lousy American laws allowing kids to drive:shadedshu



What??? I'm older then you


----------



## MRCL (Jul 6, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> What??? I'm older then you



 Right, I was confusing you, sorry


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Right, I was confusing you, sorry



Oh it's ok Do you want to see my streebike?


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 6, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Oh it's ok Do you want to see my streebike?



what kind of street bike do you have?


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

This is my 47cc bad boy I used to race this baby! She hits 40mph with ease


----------



## MRCL (Jul 6, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> This is my 47cc bad boy I used to race this baby! She hits 40mph with ease
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/P1030277.jpg
> http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b10/T77snapshot/profile.jpg



40mph on this thing and you wear rollerblade protectors? Cool bike tho


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 6, 2009)

@t77snapshot:

that is sweet-
I also have a 2001 kx125 2-stroke and a 97 kawasaki vulcan 800 all custom-


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 6, 2009)

Zebeon said:


> @t77snapshot:
> 
> that is sweet-
> I also have a 2001 kx125 2-stroke and a 97 kawasaki vulcan 800 all custom-



Do you have any pics of the Vulcan 800? that is sweet bike.


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 6, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Do you have any pics of the Vulcan 800? that is sweet bike.



Thanks-

I do have a couple of pics, but I will have to upload them @ home tonight, I am at work right now- LOL
I will edit my post later tonight. 

pic added:  This was in a parade on the 4th of July a couple years ago, sorry it is not great, but will try and add another later.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jul 7, 2009)

Zebeon said:


> Thanks-
> 
> I do have a couple of pics, but I will have to upload them @ home tonight, I am at work right now- LOL
> I will edit my post later tonight.
> ...



Very nice! I like the silver on black look


----------



## Zebeon (Jul 7, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> Very nice! I like the silver on black look



Thanks man-

it is kinda funny, I got my bike painted for fixing a friends computer who had a body shop.  I was pretty happy, b4 the rear fender was gray and the tank and front fender was marron and tan LOL...


----------



## kyle2020 (Aug 2, 2009)

I just, like half an hour ago, purchased my bike. My CBT test is on friday, and straight after im going to pick it up, so expect pictures saturday


----------



## MomentoMoir (Aug 10, 2009)

I just bought a chevy cavalier 2001 with a 18" speaker 1000 watt amp and stock radio for now
the chevy


----------

